# deltree /y C:\*.*



## Killa_KniGHt (Jun 13, 2003)

Just wondering what deltree /y C:\*.* did??? I am assuming it erases your C drive?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

yep.

the /y means that it won't even stop and ask why, just doit!


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Format C: /U will work better... it does the same thing and gives you a freshly formatted drive.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

fdisk c: even better, to reset the partitions


or write zeros to the drive!!


One up me, will you

LOL


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL


----------

